

Moving a Static Site to S3 Before My Girlfriend Got Out of the Shower - hartleybrody
http://blog.hartleybrody.com/static-site-s3/

======
minimaxir
Why exactly did you frame the article "Moving a Static Site to S3 Before My
Girlfriend Got Out of the Shower" instead of "Moving a Static Site to S3 in 5
Minutes"?

